
Patent database up and running for free online - bjonathan
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/11/patent-database-up-and-running.html
======
grobolom
This is pretty freaking awesome. Having access to an easy patent search is
huge for would-be inventors and probably quite a bit of startups. Removing the
searching fees and making the data public is a great step towards fixing that
fairly broken system.

